# What ya'll think?



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally got the Brute like I want it. What does everybody think about it? Any suggestions?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Give it to me.



(Very nice)


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty dang good


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

need some tunes on the front of that thing


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks fellas!! redneckrancher, I am planning on building an audio system for the front. Thinking about designing something easily detachable so it not always on there.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sweet looking brute. It look better in my driveway lol. Rack that radiator. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

Thought about doing a radiator relocate too. Havent had any problem with running hot though. I stay in water alot though


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

yea rackin that rad would def keep u going. im more in mud than water tho so i had to. more than once mine overheated from being clogged with mud. rode around looking for a deep enough place in the river to clean it out. lol!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

take a look into boss audio tubes. thats what i have on mine and it works flawlessly and its pretty loud and clear. all marine speakers 100% waterproof and only like $120. thats if u dont feel like building one.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm mostly in mud but moving my radiator actually makes mine run cooler. Plus it looks cool. Lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

joshwyle said:


> yea rackin that rad would def keep u going. im more in mud than water tho so i had to. more than once mine overheated from being clogged with mud. rode around looking for a deep enough place in the river to clean it out. lol!


I am always close to a deep water hole, but if I have any problems overheating I will go ahead and rack the radiator!


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> I'm mostly in mud but moving my radiator actually makes mine run cooler. Plus it looks cool. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I agree. It does look good with the radiator racked lol


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

redneckrancher420 said:


> take a look into boss audio tubes. thats what i have on mine and it works flawlessly and its pretty loud and clear. all marine speakers 100% waterproof and only like $120. thats if u dont feel like building one.


I just looked at the boss audio tube and based on the reviews and the way it looks it would be hard to build anything any better for that price. Thats an awesome deal for what it is.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

ya. that and if you wanted to upgrade speakers and/or amp its just a few screws.


----------

